# Interview Today.. Need some tips



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hello Guys.

First of all, i was not too keen in looking out for employment in Germany as i am currently processing my application for AU skilled migration, having said that i started applying for some of the opportunities in Germany using linked in and other websites.

I got the invite for an interview from one of the consulting firm in Mainz, i would like to know how is the typical interview process, please share some tips and your experiences. My interview is scheduled for today (telephonic). 

I would like to know below things.

1) Will this be technical or generic kind of interview?
2) Will the recruiter be asking about Why Germany?
3) Will the recruiter be specific about the technologies or he/she will only ask about generic things like do you know anything about IT in Germany? are you profficient in German language?


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Can anybody PLEASE HELP and REPLY on above post...............


----------



## vronchen (Jan 26, 2012)

The interview process varies a lot from company to company (or even tram to team within a company). So, no one can know what kind of questions you can expect: As always:
prepare for the worst, hope for the best.


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

thanks,

but can you give the overall idea how the recruitment process is?


----------



## vronchen (Jan 26, 2012)

as I wrote, it varies from company to company. the HR department of the company you are applying at should be able to give you specific information about their hiring process.


----------



## pavan29km (Dec 19, 2013)

ajay.lele83 said:


> Hello Guys.
> 
> First of all, i was not too keen in looking out for employment in Germany as i am currently processing my application for AU skilled migration, having said that i started applying for some of the opportunities in Germany using linked in and other websites.
> 
> ...


Can you kindly provide the link for this job opportunity in expatform-mail or here if you do not mind.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

ajay.lele83 said:


> Can anybody PLEASE HELP and REPLY on above post...............


Don't mention the war!


----------

